# Java: Unable to handle format: IV50

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe einen in Java geschriebenen Player, der Uni-Vorlesungen abspielen soll.

Bei den Videos kommt nun folgender Fehler:

```

Error: Unable to realize com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine@83e5f1                         

  Unable to handle format: IV50, 480x360, FrameRate=12.5, Length=388800 0 extra bytes

```

Wie  kann ich diese Videos nun doch abspielen?

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

Der Codec ist durch win32codecs installiert.

Unter Windows geht es anscheinend, indem man die dll Datei registriert.

Also sollte Java doch auch unter Linux auf den Codec zugreifen können, sofern er an der richtigen Stelle liegt?

Habt ihr noch eine Idee?

----------

